# US citizen married to British citizen - wanting to move to UK, good resources?



## gibsonclan (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello - 

I am an American (US passport) living in the US married to British citizen (British passport w/Resident Alien card that expires in 3/2011) we have 3 children (US passports) and wanting to move to Scotland. We have family there and they have said we can stay with them if needed until we get on our feet.

My questions I have - 
I have read it is easier for my wife to become a US citizen? I find this backwords? It seems it would be easier for us if she was only British citizen

Can I work somewhere in Scotland and get paid in Sterling (I know there would be taxes to pay) I don't have a "special talent" - just an IT guy. 

How long until our children and I can use NHS?

Basically I am looking for something website, embassy, etc) that has step by step instructions. There is a lot of information on the net, most conflicting, but we would like to get a plan together, step a, step b rather than step a step c, etc.

Thanks for your assistance in advance!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You first want to consider getting your wife her US citizenship, assuming she has met the residency requirement. If you move back to Scotland before she becomes a US citizen, she could lose her green card and you'd be back to square one should you change your mind and want to move back. (It's also much easier going back to visit if everyone has a US passport.)

Secondly, you should probably get your kids their UK passports. I think they're entitled to them, if their mother is British, and that takes care of their eligibility to move to Scotland.

Then, you have to get yourself a spousal visa for the UK. There are a number of threads here on UK spousal visas. Basically, your wife sponsors your application and will have to show that you have someplace to live and, at the very least, that you have some sort of prospects for earning a living in Scotland.

Finding a job is pretty much the same the world around. Right now it's not easy, but until you can say that you have a visa with working privileges, chances are no one will talk to you. It's also a function of what sort of "IT guy" you are and what sort of background you bring to the table.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## gibsonclan (Aug 17, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> You first want to consider getting your wife her US citizenship, assuming she has met the residency requirement. If you move back to Scotland before she becomes a US citizen, she could lose her green card and you'd be back to square one should you change your mind and want to move back. (It's also much easier going back to visit if everyone has a US passport.)
> 
> Secondly, you should probably get your kids their UK passports. I think they're entitled to them, if their mother is British, and that takes care of their eligibility to move to Scotland.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bev for the response, your explanation is crystal clear and thanks for suggesting for my wife to get her US Citizenship, it makes sense.
We have been married for 12 years here in the US so we have satisfied that timeline. Thanks so much and I will look now for threads on Spousal Visa.
Cheers.


----------

